# Word of the Day: Cajole



## RubyK (Feb 12, 2022)

ca·jole  /kəˈjōl/
verb
.persuade (someone) to do something by sustained coaxing or flattery:

"He hoped to _cajole_ her into selling the house"


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 12, 2022)

He cajoled me into it.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't let yourself become distracted from your goals,
 by her attempts to _cajole _you into other diversions.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Cajole sit down please?
I can't see through you.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 12, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Cajole sit down please?
> I can't see through you.



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!



Funniest post this week.

Good one CPB. It took me a while.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 208245
> 
> ...


Thank you, greatly so! You're far too kind but
since many others aren't kind at all, yours means much!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

When you are dealing with a toddler who is given to tantrums, you often have to cajole them into doing something by making it seem really exciting.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Cajole sit down please?
> I can't see through you.


You mean 'you make a better door than a window'?


----------

